# Protecting front ends on RC18s



## BillSmithBooks (Jan 18, 2009)

I was wondering about places where they run the RC18s and other mini-buggies & trucks on ovals: 

How do you protect the front ends and prevent the tires and front suspension from being destroyed? (I'm thinking specifically about the RC18, the Pro Pulse and the new HPI Pro Pulse clone).

Does just putting a LM body on it protect the front end enough? Or are there specific types of bumpers that should be installed to protect the car?

(I see that J&J Hobbies in Iowa runs Losi MLM and RC18s with LM bodies every week on the small track...they seem to take a pounding. Just wanted to know about anyone's personal experience or suggestions. I know my local track used to run a mini-class a few years ago but it got dropped because of all the parts breakage when anybody clipped the wall.)

Thanks for any advice and input.


----------

